# Gary C ?



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Anyone heard from him ?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I was wondering the same thing myself.

He was going to India (Goa / Rajasthan which wasn't affected by the tsunami disaster?) around 23rd of Nov for hols. But I thought he'd returned before Christmas ?

Hope all is ok :?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I think he was going for a month


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

I was in Goa this XMas and NYE, we were fine, in fact, not many people knew exactly what was going on, there is such a lack of newspapers and TV in goa that people just carried on as usual!

We did have a flood warning on the beach at one point, and they evacuated us all off, saying that "something is coming, something is coming!!" Saying i crapped it, is an understatement!

The problem is, that if you tell them that a Tsunami is coming, the local people will all go and stand on the beach, because they havent seen one before and want to have a look!

Im sure Gary will be ok


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Any news then ?


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Blimey, it's been ages since I read a post by garyc. Maybe he's trying to "make the break", having got to know life again without the Forum...


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

raven said:


> Blimey, it's been ages since I read a post by garyc. Maybe he's trying to "make the break", having got to know life again without the Forum...


Raven, I think thats the point - we're just a bit worried that Gary and mrs c went to goa in late November (I think) ....and now [smiley=huh2.gif]

I'm checking some of his other bbs now...


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

DIRY? also, i dont know if he was off on his Hols anywhere but for someone who's been on here on a daily basis with so much help and info to just stop i find a bit of a worry :?


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

L7 said:


> DIRY? also, i dont know if he was off on his Hols anywhere but for someone who's been on here on a daily basis with so much help and info to just stop i find a bit of a worry :?


I just sent a text to a number I had for him from 2003.


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

gcp said:


> L7 said:
> 
> 
> > DIRY? also, i dont know if he was off on his Hols anywhere but for someone who's been on here on a daily basis with so much help and info to just stop i find a bit of a worry :?
> ...


I did have a number he'd sent but deleted it from my mail box without putting it in my phone :roll: yeah i know what a plank.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Just had a look back and he said...



> On plus side - we are of to India for a month in a couple of weeks, so having an Avis hire car will save a fortune in Heathrow parking charges - drop it off on the 26th - pick up another on the 29th Dec


so :?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Another colleague went to Goa for the last month and is just back - not affected there at all. I'll drop GaryC an email and see whether he is back ok - we work for the same company.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

gcp said:


> L7 said:
> 
> 
> > DIRY? also, i dont know if he was off on his Hols anywhere but for someone who's been on here on a daily basis with so much help and info to just stop i find a bit of a worry :?
> ...


No reply as yet.


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

If anybody knows anything i don't want personal details etc just to know the fella's ok really :?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Not had a chance to email / phone. Will try tomorrow and feedback tomorrow night.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Hi Folks,

Thanks for messages - I didn't know you all cared so much. :wink:

I was unaffected by the tidal waves in India (although my towel got wet and a beach shack washed down ..and 250 died where we were in Kerala 2 years ago) although we had a scare with my brother in law arriving in Phuket on Xmas eve and no one hearing from him for a week. He's OK. The whole disaster is so sad.

I have not been around on here as I had some quite devastating stuff happen both in my marital life and in terms of family terminal illness at the the end of 04. It's been a bit tough for me since hence the low profile.

Thick-skinned as I may be it's time for me to sort out a few personal things. Cars etc aren't really featuring too high on the priorities at the moment.

Concern from others is really appreciated in times of low spirits. Ta. 

But I'll be back.

ps when I am, someone remind me to rant and flame about who the F**k took the beef out of Bovril. :x


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Glad you're ok Gary but sorry to hear you are obviously going through a rough time.

Wishing you all the best with things moving forward, if that doesn't sound too crass.

Your incisive wit is definitely missed here!

Damian


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Good to hear your ok fella sorry to hear of your woes though :? 
hope you get sorted out 

Well thats one, come on Wayne what are you up to then :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Best wishes, Gary - hope everything resolves itself...


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Been missing your early morning posts. Take it easy "wordy" :wink:


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Chin up mate! I hope everything sorts itself out for you, I'm sure it will

James


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Concur with all above - Hope you get it all sorted 

James.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

With a man of your resilience and wit it is only a matter of time before you're ranting again. We miss it. Chin up man, we're waiting.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Best wishes Gary


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Good luck Gary, hope you get things sorted out quickly


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

BreTT said:


> Not had a chance to email / phone. Will try tomorrow and feedback tomorrow night.


He's fine (health wise anyway). See above. Good luck Gary.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I hope things take a turn for the better soon Gary.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Glad you're okay Gary and good luck with everything.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Good to hear from you Gary, hope you get those problems sorted out, and back on the straight and narrow soon. Life can throw all sorts of s**t at you sometimes - with your sense of humour you couldn't be better equipped to get through it.

And we're really missing your morning missives :wink:

Paul.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Good luck mate... there are a few of us on here that have gone thru bereavement, critical illness and marital problems. We've all come thru... I hope you do to.

As for Wayne, we're due to meet up for beer, etc in a couple fo weeks. He has some stuff on his plate atm, but hopes to get back into the swing of things soonish.


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

nutts said:


> As for Wayne, we're due to meet up for beer, etc in a couple fo weeks. He has some stuff on his plate atm, but hopes to get back into the swing of things soonish.


Good to hear he's ok, wasn't prying just wondered where the fella had got to


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

nutts said:


> Good luck mate... there are a few of us on here that have gone thru bereavement, critical illness and marital problems. We've all come thru... I hope you do to.
> 
> As for Wayne, we're due to meet up for beer, etc in a couple fo weeks. He has some stuff on his plate atm, but hopes to get back into the swing of things soonish.


Glad to hear both of you are ok.

I've been wondering where DIRY is, glad to hear he is still alive and kicking as well


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Good to hear that you're OK (Tsunami wise) and sorry to hear that other things aren't so clever.

I was beginning to miss being called stupid on a regular basis.

All the best.

Kell.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

I was missing you saying " who cares?" on a regular basis.

Things have a funny way of working out for the better i'm sure it will with you.

chin up!, remember you're better than 95%


----------

